# rhubarb pills help



## nogo (Dec 18, 2006)

My acupuncturist started me on some rhubarb pills. I take two tablets twice a day and can go to three tablets twice a day if necessary. I still drink prune juice with pulp, but this combination has been of some help to me and I have really, really stubborn constipation problems. I hope this helps someone else. You can probably find them in your health food store. Nogo


----------



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks. I eat boiled Rhubarb stems as an aid to constipation. I buy them in a fancy grocery store. The rhubarb root is too strong a medicine for constipation, and rhubarb leaves are poisonous. Rhubarb is in the same class as Senna, so I can't recommend it as the natural remedy. Prune juice or dried prunes are better. Another constipation remedy is boiled beet, which I can't praise high enough, I eat it every morning.


----------

